# Something they lost...



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to hear what people have to say about the things that the S/O lost dearly by either leaving you or the relationship not working out.

My Ex will most likely miss;
*The way I rubbed his head almost every night to fall asleep :sleeping:
*the way that I used to play sports video games
*the way that I hugged his father (who is in a wheelchair) whenever I saw him
*he'll miss the fact that I wasn't a party girl which he dislikes very much
*the way that I helped him do his homework (all the time):scratchhead:
*the way that I was always there watching sports (and actually understood them)

and many other things that he thinks he can get from the woman he left me for. These are things that someone else will be able to enjoy someday and that will deserve that I do those things.

So, what will your other person miss if the relationship didnt work out or wouldnt work out...


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

My ex will miss the money.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Simple.

She lost the only person who sees her for who she is.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

he'll miss my money when he's spent his half of the equity
he'll miss the support I gave every new hare-brained scheme he had
he'll miss the person who understood him better than anyone else


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

UpnOver said:


> Simple.
> 
> She lost the only person who sees her for who she is.


My STBXH does not want anyone to see the real him. He successfully kept it hidden for many years from me even.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

-Cunnilingus
-Comfort
-Conversation
-Cuddling
-Cooking
-Commitment
-Compatibility 

She left me for an A, turned into a B, and lost the 7 C's women adore. She may be a teacher but she could learn a thing herself, Just because he's a D for d!ck and E for emo (as in hot topic goth idiot) they both get an F for failures. Todays cheaters are brought to you by the letter A for adulterous assh*les and the number 15, for 15% likelihood they will last up to 2 years. Brought to you by prozac because she needs some.


----------



## numb2012 (May 27, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> -Cunnilingus
> -Comfort
> -Conversation
> -Cuddling
> ...


THIS IS GREAT! Thanks for making me smile
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

He will miss his perfect family and his kids adoring him unconditionally.


----------



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

My husband will have lots to miss ~

- The money I made and he spent without even talking to me about.
- The way I was always up for doing something when his GF wasn't online to cyber him.
- How I always had dinner ready for him when he was working.
- My giggling that he said was adorable.
- The massages I gave him whenever he wanted.
- My ability to deal with his neurotic and narcissistic behavior even though no one else could.
- My ability to understand his silly fantasies and agree with them.
- The fact I'm the only person who knew and loved him for who he truly was.

I wish him a safe journey to move near his GF and a soft place to land when she kicks his @ss out after having to deal with him in person for more than a week. (He never acts like his true self when he's around her, when they're together long enough, she's going to flip because he's everything she hates.)


----------

